# Suggest Alternate ENNEAGRAM type for person above.



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Ripping this off from the Myers Briggs counterpart started by @Hella Rad Trash. 

Thread is what the title says.

Begin!


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

Your signature line makes me think 4w5.


----------



## Strong Bulk Brah (Oct 23, 2015)

Another Lost Cause said:


> Your signature line makes me think 4w5.


"Another Lost Cause" I say 4 for chu hombre.


----------



## Shadow Tag (Jan 11, 2014)

Only thing I could see other than 7w8 is 8w7 or maybe 3w4 for you based on name and avatar (8w7) or your signature quotes (3w4).


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

Despotic Nepotist said:


> Ripping this off from the Myers Briggs counterpart started by @Hella Rad Trash.
> 
> Thread is what the title says.
> 
> Begin!


Your name is similar with an unhealthy 8,so I am giving you 8w7.
What about me?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

@newbie const I want to say 9w1 or 7w6 for some reason. sp/so


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

Despotic Nepotist said:


> @newbie const I want to say 9w1 or 7w6 for some reason. sp/so


Please mention the reasons!


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

newbie const said:


> Please mention the reasons!


Ahaha. Your avatar reflects something more lightheartedness/imagination and positivity, and in my mind both 9w1 and 7w6 fit that bill. It's not solid reasoning and more based on subjective impressions. But this is just for fun. Don't take it too seriously.


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

Despotic Nepotist said:


> Ahaha. Your avatar reflects something more lightheartedness/imagination and positivity, and in my mind both 9w1 and 7w6 fit that bill. It's not solid reasoning and more based on subjective impressions. But this is just for fun. Don't take it too seriously.


:wink: .Never mind,this thread is fun.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

1w9 sp/so integrating into 7w6, nostalgic avatar... but no signature?? "live a little," but for another day I see lol.


----------



## Strong Bulk Brah (Oct 23, 2015)

Fugg yeah


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

@Superfluous Ah, someone else with both a 7 and 1 fix, I see. I'd have to say...6w7.


----------



## psychologic (Oct 16, 2014)

@Strong Bulk Brah 8w7 with a really strong 7 wing and a 3 fix, so/sx. 
@Despotic Nepotist 5w4, unsure of wing, 4 and 8 fix, sp/sx.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

7w6


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Slagasauras said:


> 7w6


5w6-9w1-3w4 sp/sx


----------



## Strong Bulk Brah (Oct 23, 2015)

rhythmic said:


> @Strong Bulk Brah 8w7 with a really strong 7 wing and a 3 fix, so/sx.
> @Despotic Nepotist 5w4, unsure of wing, 4 and 8 fix, sp/sx.


hahaha these suggestions are still super close to my type, love it


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Strong Bulk Brah said:


> hahaha these suggestions are still super close to my type, love it


3w2-7w8-8w9 so/sx


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

7w6 or 8w9


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

5w4 1w9 3w2 lmao


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

@Gray Romantic 2w3 sx/so


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

The Perfect Storm said:


> Have you completely ruled it out? Seriously, apart from myself, you were the first person who I thought of when I read bits of it (especially the section about keeping up appearances and the like). Fwiw, I don't see you in the stereotypical wrist-slitting 4 stereotype way, more the refined, aloof, and "aristocratic" way. xD


I haven't 100% ruled it out, but I feel like I relate more to 7-ish struggles than 4-ish. that said, I do relate quite strongly to the Sexual 4 description (Beatrice said I'm likely a Sexual 4, Sexual 1 or some sort of 8, but she says I've way too aggressive and polarizing for Sexual 7 lol)

Skip me :tongue:


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

4w5-1w2-7w6 @The Perfect Storm


----------



## Shadow Tag (Jan 11, 2014)

@Ghostsoul

8w9 - 7w6 - 3w4 sx/sp would be my next guess based on what little I know from what I've seen.


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

3w4


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

6w5,


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

7w6


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

5w4


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Lumosaria said:


> 5w4


4w5 sp/so


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

5w4 so


----------



## Walden (Jan 15, 2016)

5w4 sx/sp


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Just because you've hung around 

9w8 sp/sx


----------



## TornadicX (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm judging a book by it's cover and going with Type 4w5..


----------



## TornadicX (Jan 7, 2015)

Shoot, *its!


----------



## Walden (Jan 15, 2016)

6w5


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

4w5 Sx/Sp


----------



## Walden (Jan 15, 2016)

1w9 sx sp


----------



## Monroe (May 13, 2016)

4w3 sx/sp


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

9w8 sp/sx


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

7w6


----------



## Palemerc (Aug 1, 2014)

1w2


----------



## coconut sharks (Apr 26, 2015)

6w7 (9w1 was already mentioned)


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

5w6?


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

5w6 Sp


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

9w8


----------



## coconut sharks (Apr 26, 2015)

8w7


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

7w6 sp/so


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

4w5, maybe!


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

7w8


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

@heavydirtysoul 6w7 > 9w8 > 4w3


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

7w8 sx/so


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

2 really does fit so well. I'll go with 1w2. I think it's the next best thing that makes the most sense.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

7w8 so/sx


----------



## No_this_is_patrick (Jun 27, 2016)

8 maybe, not sure of wing.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

6w7


----------



## Lunatics (Jun 20, 2015)

How can you even make a suggestion with no guidelines whatsoever? That's a pretty vague thread...

Judging by the avatar... classy and in a way innocent & modest...hmm...

9w1!


----------



## Nothing1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Lunatics said:


> How can you even make a suggestion with no guidelines whatsoever? That's a pretty vague thread...
> 
> Judging by the avatar... classy and in a way innocent & modest...hmm...
> 
> 9w1!


5w4 (only because you're making sense and 4w5 is already taken)


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

9w1.


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

7w6


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

9w8


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

9w1 sp/so


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

3w4


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

Your avatar is definitely Type Nine-like, but if I have to chose another, it would be 3w2 or 2w3 because of the cheerfulness (2) and the fact that the smiley is on a mountain (3).


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

9w1 due to mythological creature for avatar


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

7w8 due to dramatic, self-aware avatar, username, and sig quote


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

1w2 because of the username


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

8w9 sx/sp (or sp/sx)

My profile pic in case this helps:


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

2w3 sp/sx


----------



## coconut sharks (Apr 26, 2015)

4w3 sp/sx


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

9w1 so/sp


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

8w7 sx/so

:apathy:


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

1w2 sp/so


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

6w5 sx/sp


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

1w9 sx/so


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

6w7 sp/sx


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

9w1 so/sp?


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Jakuri said:


> 6w7 sp/sx


this is actually not surprising that i get a lot of 6s as I made the profile and chose the avatar when i was reallly disintegrated and in a baad place.

owlet - I'll be stereotypical: 5w6 sp/sx


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

5w4 sx/sp


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

2w1 sp/so


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

1w9 sp/sx


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

6w7 sx/sp


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Pretty avatar.

9w1 7w8 2w3 sx/sp


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

8w9 7w6 4w3 so/sp


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2016)

7


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

4w3 6w5 1w9 sx/sp


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

6w7 so/sp.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

5w4 or 4w5 perhaps?


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I think 6w7 so/??


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

6w5 

(mostly because of your writing style; lots of modifiers like "I think", "a bit", etc.)


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2016)

4w3 1w2 7w6 Sx


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

4w5 6w7 9w1


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

5w6 8w9 3w2 sp/sx


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

6w7-8w7-4w3 sx/so maybe?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2016)

5w4 9w8 2w1 Sx So


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

6w7 9w8 4w5 sx/sp


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

8w9 5w6 3w4 sp/so


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2016)

1w9 5w6 3w4 So Sp


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

4w3 7w6 9w1 so/sp


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

4w5, 6w5, 8w7


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

8w9 3w2 7w6 so/sx


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

5w6-9w8-3w4 so/sx


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

6w5-4w3-9w1 sx/so


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

9w8-5w4-4w5 sp/sx


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

9w1 5w6 4w5 sp/so


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

8w7 5w6 3w4 sp/sx


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

7, entp


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

9w1 / 5w6 / 2w1 sp/sx


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

4w3-5w4-8w9 sx/sp


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

2w1-6w7-1w2 sp/so? (So hard not to go for 9!)


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

8w7 Sx/So


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2016)

8w7 5w6 3w4 So Sx


----------



## TornadicX (Jan 7, 2015)

4w5 - 5w? - 1w2Sp


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

4w3 7w6 9w8 so/sp


----------



## Gorgon (Feb 16, 2015)

5w6 9w8 4w5 sp/sx


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

4w3 6w7 8w9 sx/sp


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

6w5-8w7-3w4 so/sx


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

5w4 - 1w9 - 4w5 sp/sx


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

4w3-6w5-1w2 so/sp


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

5w6 / 4w5 / 1w9 sp/sx


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

5w4 4w5 9w1 sp/so


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

@Rick Harrison A known type


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

8w7-3w4-7w8 so/sx (Best signature quote!)


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

@owlet 5w4 > 9w1 > 2w1 sp/sx


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

7w6 3w2 1w9 or 9w8 SOC/SP


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

4w5 6w5 1w9 sp/sx


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

5w4-4w3-1w9 sx/sp


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

4w5 / 9w1 / 5w6 so/sp


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

4w3 5w4 1w9 sp/so


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

6w5-9w8-2w3 sp/so (why butter?! xD)


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Haha... It's sort of an inside joke. xD

3w4 5w6 8w9 sp/sx


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

@Rick Harrison 7w8 > 9w8 > 3w2 sp/so


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

6w5 
(idk the rest of your tri-type or else I'd add the fixes)


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

4w3 / 7w8 / 8w9 sx/sp


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

5w4


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

9w1


----------



## Gorgon (Feb 16, 2015)

6w5 9w1 4w5 sp/so


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

idk, 4 or 5?


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

6w5 (broken statue - possible impending doom?) - 4w5 - 8w9. 9w8 I guess is possible but didn't get the triple-doubting impression. Silent/implied reactivity looks more like it. sp/sx for instinct, sx/sp as alternate.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

6w7-2w1-9w1 sp/so, but 9 works better


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

4w3 5w4 9w1 sp/so


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

9w1 because too soft looking on the surface.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

9w1 sx/sp


----------



## ElectricSlime (Nov 25, 2016)

Eh, I’m curious.

5w6 Sp/So


----------



## nep2une (Jun 15, 2017)

If not 6w5 then... 8w7(?)


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

3w4 so/sx


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

9w1 sp/so


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

9w1 sp/sx with 2 and 5 fixes


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

3w2 or 8w7 both make sense for Dr. Eggman


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

1w9 6w7 3w4 sx/sp


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

8w9 so/sp


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

4w3 so/sx


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

3w2 so/sx


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

6w7 1w2 4w5 so/sp


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

8w9 4w3 7w6 so/sx


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

9w1 sp/so


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

1w9 sp/so


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

2w3 sp/sx


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

7w6 sx/sp


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

2w3 so/sx


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

8w9 sp/sx


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

2w3 sx


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

2w1 sx/sp?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

1w9-5w6-3w4 sp/sx


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

7w8-9w8-3w2 sp/sx


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

3w4 sx/so


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

6w7 sp/so is correct.

Perhaps 369 instead of 139.

And it's unsolicited, but I think you're INFJ.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Mr Castelo said:


> 6w7 sp/so is correct.
> 
> Perhaps 369 instead of 139.
> 
> And it's unsolicited, but I think you're INFJ.


Interesting, you're the second one this week who suggested INFJ. Idk, at this point I think it's either that or ISFJ. I think feeling aux is a definite. 

Also unsolicited though, I think 9 core is probably right as well. I'd vote 9w1 before 9w8, but that's just vibe.

**SKIP ME, DERAILING THE TOPIC***


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

@Mr Castelo Type 9 sounds fine for you, I agree with Krayfish that you vibe more w1, then again I don't really know much about the differences between the two wings.

I guess 1w9 5w6 3w4 as an alternative type.

@Krayfish Yeah, I can't argue with your tritype. Sometimes you seem like a 9 fix, but 1w9 sounds accurate. Your 6 wings are really strong and I think you're a good example of balanced.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

8w9 > 4w3 > 6w7 sp/sx


----------



## Diavolo (Jul 30, 2015)

3w2 so/sx


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

9w8 7w8 3w2 sx/sp


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

2w3 so/sx


----------

